# A-Plan rant



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  


Bought a Vauxhall Combo van for work - and phoned A-plan to get it insured as I insure the Skyline through their imports division.

Spoke to some lass called Claire and went through the normal stuff, comes to the NCD bit and I told her that I have one years NCD on the Skyline and she said "we may be able to mirror this bonus" so I said great, so Claire said that for the time being she was quoting with 0 years NCD until she found out if they could mirror the NCD.

Anyway, got the personal quotation through and it states quite clearly on the form:

Insured Vehicle : Vauxhall Combo Club 1.7d
Cover: Comprehensive
Permitted drivers : Insured and named
Permitted use: Own goods, unlimited
No Claims Bonus : 0 years

Quote came to £251.62 with £100 excess.

Bonza I thought - so phoned them up and said yup I'll take it, paid a deposit with the rest to be settled in two other payments (I'm skint). 

They they send through the cover note and some documents to sign - reading through the documents and notice they now have my NCD down as : 9 years. Strange, so I call them up and query this.

They called me back and said, yes, you told us you had full NCD on your Skyline but it's only a year - so I explain what happened and told them I never said I had full NCD, that I had one years on my Skyline - I explained that it would be silly for me to say such a thing when I insure my other vehicle with you, and that I don't appreciate the implication that I am a liar 

So they phone back and keep saying "well it's the wrong information that you have given us"  

NO I FCUKING WELL DIDN'T YOU BUNCH OF STUPID STUCK UP MISERABLE FCUKING TWAT DONKEY LICKING BUTTER FCUKS!  

I explained to them that I received a personal quotation which clearly states 0 NCD and that I accepted this offer and made payment, therefore we are in a legally binding contract - you offered services, I accepted. simple as.

Why oh why oh why is every company I deal with completely incompetent? Why in the name of holy **** can people just not do their jobs, and if in the course of doing their jobs they make a mistake (we all do) why the hell can't they admit it without back tracking or trying to blame someone else (i.e me!).

First the garage fit the wrong fcuking oil filter to the Skyline and now the insurance company fare trying to get out of their legally binding contract.

I despair. I hate this country, I hate everyone, GARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## mx_monkey (Jan 17, 2005)

Abaddon said:


> I despair. I hate this country,


Hey, Scotland ain't so bad. You are talking about scotland, aren't you?


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

mx_monkey said:


> Hey, Scotland ain't so bad. You are talking about scotland, aren't you?


Nope, when I say this country I mean the UK - I don't see Scotland, England, Wales and N. Ireland as 'seperate' as I've lived in them all and got family / friends in them all.

And thats another ting to rant baout - I hate it when the UK win something and it happens to be an English bloke / woman it's all of a sudden an 'English' victory - bah maybe it's just me and I should start looking at these different areas as totally seperate.

God I'm in the mood for ranting, and smashing some faces in and killing people and sucking out there innards and playing jump rope with there intestines. bah.


----------



## mx_monkey (Jan 17, 2005)

I reckon it's about 600 miles from Aberdeen to here. Phew...

Don't like the sound of having my innards sucked out


----------



## hybrid (Jul 10, 2005)

fax them a copy of the letter they sent you and then they have no arguement!


----------



## vader (Sep 18, 2004)

shame mate  i though £200ish seem cheap


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

A Plan are the bollox.

They mirror bonus for me on 4 vehicles !!

And they are usually the cheapest.

And so far they have put up with me being a lazy sod and not sending my forms off for ages and never hold me to the "we're gonna stop your insurance" thing !!

And if I do have a whinge come renewal time they usually spend ages trying diferent things and invariably come back with a lower quote !!

And they're English !!

    

J.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

bladerider said:


> A Plan are the bollox.
> 
> They mirror bonus for me on 4 vehicles !!
> 
> ...


I'm with him.
A-plan are :smokin:


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*A-plan*

Me too... just insured my new Vito with them and they mirror'd my NCB, came to 600 quid fully comp where the next lowest was 1200 and then 2k!

If you want to complain about incompitant compaines, try Initial City link and Nightspeed... both are 2 of the worst ive ever dealt with!  

Luke


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

mx monkey said:


> Don't like the sound of having my innards sucked out


depends where there being sucked from 

I use A PLan and they have been top notch too. I have my skyline and my birds peugeot cabriolet with them. very competitive and very helpful.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Luke Emmott said:


> Initial City link




Dont even think of going there - b4stards        

J.


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Hummm.... There is an important thread on the SXOC about some small print on all policies with A-Plan regarding where and when your car is parked/garaged in the evening... May be an idea to check it out...


----------

